# placing flyers in mail boxes??



## DirtyJerzey

Just wanted to check up on this. Ive been handing flyers out to to smaller commecrial lots and a bunch of residentials. Anyway I was told that if I place the flyers in a mailbox if I run across the wrong mail man, they can actually call me and get me in trouble for not paying postage. From what I was told people had this happened to them or heard it happen to others, not sure how much truth this holds. I thought it was BS and they told me why do you think that Chinese Resturaunts that hand out their menus at homes they put them in the door handles and not in the mailboxes... anyone know if this holds some truth?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

your friends are right, its aganst the law to put anything in a mailbox.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It does hold truth. It is a federal crime and can be a felony charge. I think it is tampering with mail and tampering with federal property, which is a big nono Im sure some of the veteran snow guys here can back me on this


----------



## NBI Lawn

Mail boxes are a no no but paper boxes are ok I think. You just cant open up someone elses mailbox is how I understand it.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

copied form the USPS site.

Customer Mail Receptacles 
3.1 Basic Information for Customer Mail Receptacles 
3.1.1 Authorized Depository 
Except as excluded by 3.1.2, every letterbox or other receptacle intended or used for the receipt or delivery of mail on any city delivery route, rural delivery route, highway contract route, or other mail route is designated an authorized depository for mail within the meaning of 18 USC 1702, 1705, 1708, and 1725.

3.1.2 Exclusions 
Door slots and nonlockable bins or troughs used with apartment house mailboxes are not letterboxes within the meaning of 18 USC 1725 and are not private mail receptacles for the standards for mailable matter not bearing postage found in or on private mail receptacles. The post or other support is not part of the receptacle.

3.1.3 Use for Mail 
Except under 3.2.11, Newspaper Receptacle, the receptacles described in 3.1.1 may be used only for matter bearing postage. Other than as permitted by 3.2.10, Delivery of Unstamped Newspapers, or 3.2.11, no part of a mail receptacle may be used to deliver any matter not bearing postage, including items or matter placed upon, supported by, attached to, hung from, or inserted into a mail receptacle. Any mailable matter not bearing postage and found as described above is subject to the same postage as would be paid if it were carried by mail.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Dumbest law on the face of the planet. Thankfully I live in Canada where it is perfectly legal to put just about whatever I want in a mailbox.


----------



## Clapper&Company

There it is I knew the Law was coming out


----------



## MrBigStuff

Dumb law?
I for one do not want just anybody being able to rummage around in my mailbox. Identity theft is a growing problem here in the states and the last thing I want is some stranger opening my mailbox. We were taught that it was against the law back in the 60s where I grew up. Thankfully, most everybody respects that even today.

If I found your flier in my box, I'd likely call the post office to complain. I believe many others would feel and react similarly. It ain't Mayberry RFD anymore...


----------



## DirtyJerzey

that is what I figured, luckily I have not dont so yet. Thanks for the warning guys


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I did it a few years ago when I was young and didnt know any better. But luckily one person that received it called and nicely explained the law and what not to me. Then I signed them up for plowing, LOL. You cant put stuff on the box either!!!!! That entire thing is federal property, so unless you are the property owner, mailman or postmaster general, just look at it as "untouchable" Just spend the xtra $$$ for hangers or postcards and look more professional and not put yourself in any risk of jailtime/fines over it. just my 0.02


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

MrBigStuff;469603 said:


> Dumb law?
> I for one do not want just anybody being able to rummage around in my mailbox. Identity theft is a growing problem here in the states and the last thing I want is some stranger opening my mailbox. We were taught that it was against the law back in the 60s where I grew up. Thankfully, most everybody respects that even today.
> 
> If I found your flier in my box, I'd likely call the post office to complain. I believe many others would feel and react similarly. It ain't Mayberry RFD anymore...


Having a flyer put in your mailbox and having some one steal your mail is 2 differen't things. Mail tampering is illegal here, and it is very uncommon for it to happen, people just resepect it. We don't need a law about opening the mailbox to deliver flyers. If your that worried, get a locking mailbox with a slot in it, problem solved. Sounds like a big postal company scam to get more money for postage IMO.


----------



## MrBigStuff

>If your that worried, get a locking mailbox with a slot in it,

See. that's the beauty of it. I don't need to go out of my way, you just need to respect the law.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Well we don't need a law and we don't need locking mailboxes, so maybes theres something wrong in the bigger picture?


----------



## gardenkeeper88

I just called the post office to report such droppings. I recieved 3 fliers from different "busineses" and paper spam all folded into 1 flier. The post office asked me to give them to our delivery gal and they will be in contact with the companies. the 2nd time she sees anything from them it could end up in a fine up to $5000.00. And she thanked me very much.


----------



## Mick

While there can be debate on the purpose of the law, I will say from a former mail carrier's point of view that if flyers are in a mail box, that makes it hard to put the mail in there. Carriers, especially new ones, are under time pressure to complete their route. Typically, as you walk to the next address, you bundle the letter-sized inside the folded magazines, etc (called "flats"). You will have a handful of mail sorted by upcoming addresses in the non-dominant hand, flats in the crook of that arm and mail for that address in the dominant hand. You then flip the lid open and stuff the mail inside and close the lid. Now, if there are flyers (or even the previous day's mail) in the box, it will really slow you down. Besides the fact that the mail will wad up the flyer, make it basically a piece of waste paper and make it useless to the patron. Slowing the carrier is where management will get involved because now they will have to authorize overtime for dealing with the flyers. It may only seem like a few seconds, but multiply that by a hundred or so. Believe me, Postal management DOES NOT like overtime unless they've preauthorized it. A carrier comes back 1/2 hour or so late from his route with the flyers as evidence (the carrier will have called to inform management he will be late and why), management has no choice but to, first authorize the overtime for that day and, second, take action to preclude the same thing happening again.


----------



## packey

Never Never Never Never put a flyer in a mail box. It is illegal. and the fine is rough. Keep up with putting the flyers on the doors roll the flyers up and put a rubber band around them so you can hang them on a door nob. Use very bright colors This has worked better for me than any news paper, or radio add ever has. If you do not have time find a few kids or young teens and offer them .05 cents a flyer this works great.


----------



## DareDog

what about a paperbox?


----------



## Runner

Another thing to consider with the flyers in the mailbox, is the millions of people who mail OUT from their boxes. If you put a bill or something in your box to be mailed out, and there is a flyer(s) thrown in your box on top of it, are we to expect our postal carrier to read through a bunch of flyers to sort through to the mail that is to be sent - if any? I think not. Furthermore,...if someone goes into MY box and sticks a flyer or something in there,...they will get their wish....atleast part of it - they will DEFinitely be getting a CALL!


----------



## grandview

Make up a nice looking postcard and mail it.

I read this once but can find it about mailboxes. But it's something like this. The homeowner owns the mailbox,but the post office owns the inside of the box. It's a law from 1934 when the power company used to hand deliver the bill to the customers and they would put them in the mailbox.Since the Post office was losing money they made up the law about nothing in the mailbox without postage.


----------



## Clapper&Company

That was a few years after GV started plowing


----------



## mnormington

Lynden-Jeff;469574 said:


> Dumbest law on the face of the planet. Thankfully I live in Canada where it is perfectly legal to put just about whatever I want in a mailbox.


I disagree. I don't want anyone but my mailman looking in my mailbox. I am thankful that this law exists. As a matter of fact someone put a flyer into my mailbox a few months ago with their phone number on it and I called them and let them know that I didn't appreciate itk and that it was against the law. All my neighbors got it too. I guess that's ju:st one more thing to add to my list of why the US is better than Canada...


----------



## poncho62

mnormington;471072 said:


> I guess that's ju:st one more thing to add to my list of why the US is better than Canada...


*Paranoia being one of the reasons....didn't know it was a good thing.

About the mailbox.........I'm gong to have that goddamn paper boy arrested.................

*


----------



## 84fordman

it is illegal to put a flyer in a persons mail box but there are other ways to send out free advertising. You could put it on there door or tape it to there mailbox flag. Those a just a few other suggestions. good luck with getting more customers


----------



## Mick

84fordman;471222 said:


> it is illegal to put a flyer in a persons mail box but there are other ways to send out free advertising. You could put it on there door or tape it to there mailbox flag. Those a just a few other suggestions. good luck with getting more customers


Can't tape it to the mailbox flag, either. Sorry.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Mick is plowsites post master LOL

He knows all about this


----------



## grandview

Clapper&Company;471283 said:


> Mick is plowsites post master LOL
> 
> He knows all about this


I thought he was a TV Host?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

mnormington;471072 said:


> I disagree. I don't want anyone but my mailman looking in my mailbox. I am thankful that this law exists. As a matter of fact someone put a flyer into my mailbox a few months ago with their phone number on it and I called them and let them know that I didn't appreciate itk and that it was against the law. All my neighbors got it too. I guess that's ju:st one more thing to add to my list of why the US is better than Canada...


I remember one guy saying he called the police to report flyer's being put in his mail box. Im glad my tax dollars aren't wasted on garbage like that, not to mention that the law isn't stopping sh*t. The guy that's delivering flyer's doesn't give a dang about your mail, and the guy who's going to steal your mail for identity theft or some other reason doesn't care about the law, hes already commiting a bigger crime! Like I said, its a scam for the postal company to make more money. If it was such a good idea, Canada would have had it along time ago tymusic


----------



## dunlaps lawncare

what about the paper box


----------



## powerjoke

grandview;471298 said:


> I thought he was a TV Host?
> and this coming from Tom Selleck himself


..........


----------



## theplowmeister

The paper box is owned by the newspaper Co. they charge for advertising, you think you should use their equipment that they paid for and installed for free? You could put up your own box and then you can put all the fliers in that that you want, for free. Or just pay the $0.41, call it rental for use of the mailbox.


----------



## powerjoke

Lynden-Jeff;469778 said:


> Well we don't need a law and we don't need locking mailboxes, so maybes theres something wrong in the bigger picture?





Lynden-Jeff;469574 said:


> Dumbest law on the face of the planet. Thankfully I live in Canada where it is perfectly legal to put just about whatever I want in a mailbox.





Lynden-Jeff;469576 said:


> Mail tampering is illegal here


o.k. now i am confused witch one is it?

BTW: i sent out about 5000fliers through the newspaper as a insert and several hundred through the mail and not much response out of it but it is name recognisation and that's what count's

JD DAVE: could you break a tie for us since lynden seems to be arguing with himself?: so is it legal or not legal to put fliers in mailboxes in Canada


----------



## creativedesigns

powerjoke;530036 said:


> o.k. now i am confused witch one is it?
> 
> BTW: i sent out about 5000fliers through the newspaper as a insert and several hundred through the mail and not much response out of it but it is name recognisation and that's what count's
> 
> JD DAVE: could you break a tie for us since lynden seems to be arguing with himself?: so is it legal or not legal to put fliers in mailboxes in Canada


Its perfectly legal! tymusic


----------



## powerjoke

creativedesigns;530133 said:


> Its perfectly legal! tymusic


hmmm.... i am surprised they/tymusic doesnt protect thier mail patron's any better than that.....kinda scary if you ask me


----------



## creativedesigns

Nah, most of us have killer guard dogs to protect tymusic!


----------



## snow problem

last year I got a call from the post master telling me that I could be fined if I put anymore flyers in the mail boxes. I really did not know that i could not do it. The guys was a real J.O.


----------



## powerjoke

edit: deleted by PJ


----------



## Oasis

Lynden-Jeff;469574 said:


> Dumbest law on the face of the planet. Thankfully I live in Canada where it is perfectly legal to put just about whatever I want in a mailbox.


I agree waht a silly law.... here it dont matter. If you are willing to walk from door to door you can advertise all you want in peoples mailboxes.


----------



## SnoFarmer

powerjoke;530298 said:


> edit: deleted by PJ


Nice a self delete....

The Judges give it a ..

A red box with an X in it


----------



## powerjoke

SnoFarmer;530311 said:


> Nice a self delete....
> 
> The Judges give it a ..


WHAT!???? i did'nt delete that? o.k. witch mod is on-line

LOL. yea i was getting a little off topic when i told the guy that the post-master could have given him a fine........or worse, i guess i am getting older or more melow

later RICK


----------



## PLOWIN DOUGH

I've been called and warned about putting flyers in boxes,and that was only a couple flyers my guy had put in there cause there was no newspaper tube. I put flyers in the news paper tubes. If you find a sub-division with all the same mailboxes with the newspaper tubes below the box that is realy nice. I wont pass out flyers out of a vehicle, to ineffiecent, brakes gas brakes gas plus it takes to people. I can pass out 2x as many off of a bicycle i dont even slow down for the boxes. It can go realy fast once you get it down.


----------



## PLOWIN DOUGH

When ive advertised in newspapers/ coupon books etc, I will barely make that money back. When I hand out flyers myself I get approx. $1 per flyer I put out! Obviosly theres lots of factors we could address in advertising. Just saying what my outcomes have been, I wont invest in any advertising for a while other than my flyers.


----------



## powerjoke

PLOWIN DOUGH;530495 said:


> . I can pass out 2x as many off of a bicycle i dont even slow down for the boxes.


yeah but now all the neiborhood kids are trying it.....great idea


----------



## wagonman76

Id rather have flyers in my mailbox than the dead birds and rabbits that the neighborhood kids put in my box. My box is right across from the bus stop so they got time to screw around.

I think the law is just to hope to keep from the post office losing potential money. The only way to enforce it is to report a person on the flyer. The law sure isnt for protection, which should be a bigger issue. But nobodys going to catch your mail being stolen.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L

Bottom line is it is illegal, but it all depends on the disposition of the mail man. I would never put them in a box, but I will put them on a box or post. I asked several carriers about it and they had varieing responses. In genral I read what most were saying as: if a flyer doesn't slow down there job most don't care.


----------



## Krieger91

So, bottom line is don't screw with peoples' mailboxes, at least in the States.

Is it legal, though, to put flyers and such in their doorhandles, or on their stoop?


----------



## fireball

dead birds and rabbits. Didn't L. Ron Hubbard (founder of Scientology) get 25 years in jail for putting a rattlesnake in a reporters mailbox? Maybe the kids need a lesson from the postal deptartment


----------



## kcplowmata

Its not legal in most cities to put out anything at a residence unless you buy a solicitation permit.Atlst thats the way its done around here.Wouldnt want any canadians going through our mail or worse. j/k


----------

